# Help instructions on how to reset the car radio?



## N14 (Jul 11, 2009)

Can some one provide me with some written instructions on how to reset the radio codes on a Nissan Pulsar N14 (Australia). I do have the code sequence, but not the know how?


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

in America we don't have codes or at least i have never heard of them, unplug the battery.......


----------



## N14 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Know how, do you?!*



Ineedmoney$ said:


> in America we don't have codes or at least i have never heard of them, unplug the battery.......


and what, go on I am waiting in "silence to find out while I am driving along how to put in a "sequence perhaps not code) for you, but do you have the answer to my prayers? Mate
Still waiting for someone to come up with an good answer
Cheers:waving:


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

What code are you using? How are you supposed to enter it? Who gave you the code and what do you mean when you state reset the radio. Get rid of the programed stations? Does it not work right now? What is going on man. More info is very usefull when crossing countries.


----------



## N14 (Jul 11, 2009)

*reply*



kizer24 said:


> What code are you using? How are you supposed to enter it? Who gave you the code and what do you mean when you state reset the radio. Get rid of the programed stations? Does it not work right now? What is going on man. More info is very usefull when crossing countries.


O.K. I disconnected the car battery to recharge it, every time the battery is disconnected to radio goes blank, stations and all, so no sound no reception zilch - nix. So every time I need to reload to 6 digit number in a particular sequence to bring the radio back to live. I do have the sequence of numbers from a previous "rebirth" from my Nissan dealer, so no challenge there. the trick is to input the numbers 3,2,2,5,6 (that's the code) with the station buttons.
Now on the right side of the radio display there is a Number 1 visible, so one can input numbers 1 to6 the the small number switches from 1 to 2, one can then repeat the same procedure and once one reaches the number 6 the radio goes into freeze mode (dead looked) for about an hour and the display shows - - -.
Well the radio is factory installed.
Can any one Help?
:waving:


----------

